# Speedline Wheels are back (Audi 80 Sport Edition)



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a quick detail of my car to show off the refurbished wheels that I have fittied to my Audi 80 Sport Edition.

See here for Refurb story...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=41287

I finally got the chance to fit them early this morning and have the car back looking totally stock and OEM! 

Let me know what you think of the change!

Before:

















Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Cheers Neil. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

A change for the better, they look amazing! Car looks good too especially in that colour.


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

looks good, what products you using on that audi paint?


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

s-line said:


> looks good, what products you using on that audi paint?


It has been polished with Menz products via PC and then has AG EGP as the LSP...

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

scooby73 said:


> A change for the better, they look amazing! Car looks good too especially in that colour.


Thanks, I really had grown to HATE the very '90's TSW Stealths... :thumb:

I had one before on Speedlines and they are the only wheel for a standard car IMO.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

OEM Rules.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

B-E-A-utiful matey. I like very muchly


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking very nice, a cracking colour, The wheels really set it off a treat.


----------



## johny5 (Mar 8, 2006)

looks like it just left the factory, a credit to you sir, very nice indeed


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Guys. I have been trying for a few months now to get her looking standard. 

You don't see many Audi 80 Sport's these days let alone Sport Edition's like mine, so it is worth holding on to and looking after.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Those wheels suit the car a treat. The looks pretty sweet to.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

like it, very nice indeed


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Lovely! Much better with those


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Looking very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Good choice on the alloys..........:thumb: 

Looks great

Dave


----------



## blaze1235 (Oct 1, 2006)

mate they are the mutz nutz. :thumb: 

much better than those nasty 5 spokes.

are they a proper split rim?

nice mate nice


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I think that's a resounding YES vote then, looking good :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

blaze1235 said:


> mate they are the mutz nutz. :thumb:
> 
> much better than those nasty 5 spokes.
> 
> ...


No, fake split rim, but the standard wheel for that car when it was produced.

I am glad you all agree the new wheels are a winner.

You all have excellent taste! :thumb:

Cheers,

Steve.


----------

